# my darling wife to be went to the butchers for me. WTF



## bensmokey (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys. I ordered some brisket from the butcher and my darling wife to be went down today to pick it up for me as I work nights and was sleeping. From looking at what she brought home the butcher has shown her a whole brisket and she's just said yeah that bit will do lol. 













20150717_152744.jpg



__ bensmokey
__ Jul 17, 2015





Is this normal? Do I need to butterfly this? How long will this take to smoke? Meant to be cooking this tomorrow to eat at 7pm.


----------



## wade (Jul 17, 2015)

It looks as if it has just been rolled. What does it look like opened out?


----------



## bensmokey (Jul 17, 2015)

20150717_155433.jpg



__ bensmokey
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## bensmokey (Jul 17, 2015)

20150717_155411.jpg



__ bensmokey
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## bensmokey (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm just used to brisket being flatter than this?


----------



## wade (Jul 18, 2015)

It sure looks a big piece, but from your middle picture I think the flap may have been cut off in order to roll it. I would probably cut off the mountain peak to the same thickness as the thickest side in order to give it a more consistent thickness. The piece that you cut off can be smoked alongside the main chunk.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 18, 2015)

I bought a brisket  from Bookers Cash & Carry about a month ago,  it was a "rolled" brisket that was tied and didn't look pretty at all by BBQ standards but for £20 I thought it was worth a punt.  It wouldn't have won any competition, but the flavour and texture was spot on.  It was definately worth it.   So don't worry just cook it, after all it's all about the flavours. Don't forget to post the photos once you have cooked it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello Ben.  Roll it back!  Unroll it!  Makes no difference!  SLAM! that piece of beef on the smoker, control your temps and you will be fine.  Roll it takes longer.  Unrolled cooks fast BUT Just remember the brisket MUST have time to render what ever fat has been left.  British brisket has less fat so don't take the heat too high.  Hold 225-250 tops Fahrenheit,  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

